
Groceries on Blockchain - INS_Ecosystem
https://medium.com/ins-ecosystem/groceries-on-blockchain-a3b7f60b24b8
======
mlkvch
I believe excluding retailers from supply chain is a great idea!

~~~
INS_Ecosystem
We focus on the value for the customer and providing manufacturers with a
platform that enables grocery shopping experience at significantly lower
prices.

